# Neofinetia falcata 'Tougen' blooming photography sequence



## Jaljala (Aug 12, 2010)

*Neofinetia falcata 'Tougen' (?) blooming photography sequence*

Here is a photo sequence of my Neofinetia falcata 'Tougen' (?) blooming. I took photographs almost every day since the spike has started to grow, and will focus on one bud until the flower is fully opened.
More photos to come... stay tuned 

July 31st: the spike starts to spread its buds



IMG_26493 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr

August 4th: buds are growing



IMG_26623 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr

August 5th: from now I'll focus on the bud on the right side of the spike (previous pic.) : the spur is growing longer



IMG_26739 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr

August 8th:



IMG_27065 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr

August 9th: the curving of the spur



IMG_27096 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr

August 10th: keep curving :biggrin:



IMG_27161 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr

August 11th: elongation of the spur



IMG_27166 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr

More photos to come... stay tuned


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 12, 2010)

cool - I'll stay tuned!


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 12, 2010)

Awesome! These are so very cool to watch. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 12, 2010)

Don't forget to show us the flowers!


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 12, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Don't forget to show us the flowers!



I will ! they will probably be opened next week..


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2010)

Beautiful photos, Jaljala.


----------



## Jorch (Aug 12, 2010)

Great progression pictures!! Can't wait to see the bloom 

I'd hesitate to label this plant as "Tougen" since you bought it as a NOID.  just my $0.02


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 13, 2010)

August 12th : the bud turns more white with still a bit of pink. The spur is moving away from the rest of the bud. the whole bud is moving towards a more horizontal position
(Jorch: your are right, it is a NOID, I will keep a question mark after the name, but I think Tougen is the best fit for this one, considering where I bought it (Portland, OR) and the store information I could get. 



IMG_27183 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 13, 2010)

Jaljala said:


> (Jorch: your are right, it is a NOID, I will keep a question mark after the name, but I think Tougen is the best fit for this one, considering where I bought it (Portland, OR) and the store information I could get.



Someone like Jason from Orchids Limited or Satomi's father from Seed Engei could very well be able to spend a few moments examining your plant as a whole (seeing the flowers or a photo of them would also help) and give you a definitive answer regarding its identity.

Have you had the opportunity to smell any open flowers on your Neos yet? The scent is simply amazing! :drool: Your progression photos are quite enjoyable! Thank you so much for sharing them. Looking forward to more :wink:


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes I had the pleasure to enjoy the smell last year when it bloomed in July, but it had only one spike with 3 flowers. So this year will should be great, 4 spikes with 4 to 5 flowers on each !!! I can't wait to smell this !!! :drool:

Thanks for the comment, I will try to ask Jason or Satomi if they have a moment to have alook at it.


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 13, 2010)

Jaljala said:


> Thanks for the comment, I will try to ask Jason or Satomi if they have a moment to have alook at it.


Actually, I was thinking they might need to see it _in person_ in order to make such determination. :wink:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> Actually, I was thinking they might need to see it _in person_ in order to make such determination. :wink:



You forgot the "send it to me" part.


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 13, 2010)

That will be more difficult in person... I guess I can stick to NOID, or send it to Eric


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 15, 2010)

And this is what happened on August 13th in a bit more than 5 hours 























And a little dive into the flower


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 15, 2010)

Fabulous! :clap: I love your perserverance in taking these photos in this manner. Well done!


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you Lanmark, I had to stop in the evening though... but the flowers keep opening during the night. There was 2 bud still closed yesterday at midnight and this morning at 7:00 they are opened


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 15, 2010)

Pretty! The flowers are consistent with this variety. Can you give a shot of the leaves, they are also diagnostic - longer than most, more narrow, and have a lovely arch to them.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 15, 2010)

I love this photo:


Jaljala said:


>


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 16, 2010)

Tom, thanks for the info, here are a few pics of the leaves (I can take a closer shot tomorrow of one on the fans)

Sept 2008



IMG_21118 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr

Oct 2009



IMG_22981 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr

Aug 2010:



IMG_26626 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank yo Dot, it is also one of my favorites... but I still am going to take more, as the flowers still growing, the sepals are much longer today and more vertical. By the way, they are just starting to spread their fragrance!!! and it is so yummy !!!
And there are 3 other spikes in buds !!!


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 16, 2010)

August 16th : flower shape is probably optimum now, sepals are much longer and vertical than 2 days ago 




IMG_27405 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr




IMG_27379 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr




IMG_27377 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr




IMG_27368 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr




IMG_27390 by Jaljala photography, on Flickr


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 16, 2010)

Jaljala said:


> Tom, thanks for the info, here are a few pics of the leaves (I can take a closer shot tomorrow of one on the fans)
> 
> Sept 2008
> 
> ...



Hmm, interesting. Most of these I've seen have more spindly leaves, not so short and compact as yours. Then again, that could be do to you unusual culture. The flowers are pretty much spot on though.


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 20, 2010)

Today's pictures (Aug 19th) of the second spike in full bloom 
The fragrance is fantastic :crazy:


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice photography, nice plant! Thanks for sharing! :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 20, 2010)

Wonderful!


----------



## Jorch (Aug 20, 2010)

Lovely  Love the soft pink spur!


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you all for following... I am tempted to try a cross between this one and the Oonami Seikai, but it would mean less time to enjoy the bloom...


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 21, 2010)

They are so nicely lined up -- I can't get mine to do that!


----------



## Jaljala (Aug 21, 2010)

A lot of training, every day when the buds where growing, I was asking them to line up oke:
No seriously, it is interesting because the buds where looking in all directions, and when they started opening, they naturally turned all towards the same direction (the lights where above all that time, so it is not a parameter in that case...). The first spike did the same, but the flowers are further away from each-other so it is not as nice as this spike.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 21, 2010)

Fabulous progression photos! What a great thread. :clap:
And what good little soldiers to line up so perfectly. 

Jaljala, I think Jason Fisher may be attending the Fraser Valley Orchid Show in October. You could take your plant to show him then....


----------



## Jaljala (Sep 20, 2010)

Little update after a few weeks... and playing with a tooth-pick 
Neofinetia flowers look nice even after they are pollinated !
These pods are a self, but I also crossed this form with the Oonami Seikai, they didn't take on the Tougen(?) but one pod is growing on the Oonami plant :clap:




IMG_27934




IMG_27936




IMG_27937




IMG_27931


----------



## prem (Sep 21, 2010)

that was a nice presentation on that final blooming shot.

----prem


----------

